# Gear for DMR Revolver Rear Hub



## BaronVonBundy (Jan 11, 2008)

I have a Revolver rear hub and I want to use a micro drive setup. I am thinking about 28-13 or 25-12. I'm a little confused about what type of rear cassette or driver I need to do this? Can I even run a one piece driver? What are the benefits?

Also, as far as chains, what do you guys recommend? I was looking at this. I've read enough to to feel like I don't need a half link chain, but would like some recommendations. Thanks.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

the revolver hub is it the single speed or the 9 speed freehub? I ran the revolver 9 speed for awhile and it it is a nice hub but you will not be able to run a 1 piece driver on it. The best you can do is get a 12 1/8th cog and run a single speed spacer kit with.


----------



## BaronVonBundy (Jan 11, 2008)

woops...it's the single speed


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

The DMR SS uses a thread-on freewheel. You won't be able to go micro-drive.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

28 13 will be the lowest you can go with that set up. that isn't that bad of a gear ratio to run but it may be on the easy side


----------



## mesier (Jun 5, 2007)

*quickfeet18*, as far as I know, DMR Revolver SS has "english" thread. Where can you get 13t freewhell which can fit to such hub body? Imho, 16t or more.


----------



## quickfeet18 (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh yeah I am sorry meiser is right, I am thinking flip flop bmx hubs, 16 tooth or higher. That is one crappy ratio.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Ditto. It's not the smaller thread like on flip-flop hubs. I think there is a 15t that fits on it... but they blow up quick.


----------



## BaronVonBundy (Jan 11, 2008)

I hate myself now...:madman:


----------



## BaronVonBundy (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, if I was set on running a micro-drive setup, what is the best way to go <$100. I know atomlab has a decent hub, but I heard the engagement is poor. I did some research on the nashbar hub, but it is so heavy >600grams. The DMR hub is 400-500g.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

BaronVonBundy said:


> Ok, if I was set on running a micro-drive setup, what is the best way to go <$100. I know atomlab has a decent hub, but I heard the engagement is poor. I did some research on the nashbar hub, but it is so heavy >600grams. The DMR hub is 400-500g.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


under $100 is not easy to work with if you want it lightweight as well.

Eastern26 has a hub that can go down to 12 on the cassette body (with proper use of low-profile spacers), or you can buy a separate 1pc driver for 11, 10, 9t. I had the 135mm disc version with a 14mm axle and I really liked it. It was right around $100 for the hub not including the driver. If I recall correctly, it was pretty heavy, but mine had a full chromo 14mm axle in it too.

Might be a decent option for you if you didn't want the Novatec/Nashbar hub.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

For $50 take the 100-200g hit with the Woodman/Novatek/Nashbar...


----------



## BaronVonBundy (Jan 11, 2008)

*Unfortunately...*

I already have the revolver hub and need to make it work.

Is there any sort of driver I can run with this hub or am I flat a$$ stuck? If so, I guess I'll run 33-16 or 34-16.

do I have any other options, even if I have to spend a little more. I can't take the hub back because I got the wheels built.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

No you can't run a driver on it, there is no ratchet mechanism in the hub itself, it's in the freewheel.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Can't run any "driver" with a DMR Revolver. Only thread on freewheels.

Just run 33:16, it's not that bad, won't kill you to have a few extra teeth and chainlinks.

But watch out for cheap freewheels, some will frequently skip engagement points, and you can blow them out very easily if you put too much chain tension on. If you want to have one with very solid engagement look at the White Industries ENO trials w/ 72 points of engagement. It's pricey, but very smooth.


Or, you could just look for a new hub. 
To make it easy on yourself, find a hub with similar flange diameter and spacing so you can just use the same spokes you already have, then just swap out the revovler.



edit: ohhhh, sniped by the snakemeister.


----------

